# Sexxxy New Spinning Combo!



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

I just put together my first "real" spinning combo. I already have a 5'6" light action Okuma Atrion combo and also a 6'6" medium Daiwa D-Shock combo. Both were gifts and very nice for the money. Never really thought about upgrading, until...

I got this $20 off $100+ purchase coupon Gander Mtn. a month ago and figured it couldn't hurt to take a look and see what they had. So I ended up researching (and buying) the new Okuma Trio 20 because I'm still not willing to spend $200+ on a reel. Snagged one for $60.

So obviously I needed a rod. Ended up finding a helluva deal on a new Abu Garcia Vendetta 6'9" ML action rod online. $55 shipped! Couldn't find this rod ANYWHERE else for less than $79 so I feel pretty good about getting the whole combo for $115.

Not only does the hardware feel nice and solid but it looks so damn hot!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome! I love getting new combos! When I first get a new rod/reel I just sit and admire it! Something about new stuff!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the looks of those Vendetta's pretty slick rods and for the price you got it at was probably well worth it. I like how Abu Garcia is putting out some of rods and hopefully we will start seeing really quality rods.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

That's what I'm doing right now! Drinking a cold one and staring at that beauty... 

I was thinking of taking it out in a few but maybe I'll wait until I get a reel cover.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Fish are already droolin better lok it up.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Where did you get the vendetta rod for 55$ shipped? I have one on my Lancaster and now I'm looking for another for my spinning set up.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> Where did you get the vendetta rod for 55$ shipped? I have one on my Lancaster and now I'm looking for another for my spinning set up.


PM sent with link.

Also, just googling "Abu Garcia Vendetta" will get you the hit you're looking for under shopping results.

Just don't snatch them all up, guys...

Thinking about a baitcaster combo with a Daiwa Aggrest.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I got 2 Vendettas and love them! ANd at 55 it is a great deal. I payed 89.99 at gander for them a couple months ago!


----------



## OUfish09 (Mar 18, 2010)

How does the whole combo balance?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats on the combo.

Great screen name and avatar (one of my all-time favorites)


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

xxpinballxx said:


> I got 2 Vendettas and love them! ANd at 55 it is a great deal. I payed 89.99 at gander for them a couple months ago!


Glad to hear that! !%



OUfish09 said:


> How does the whole combo balance?


It's actually a little weighty for being a ML, so it *slightly* tips towards the front but probably not enough to hinder me. I could balance it out on the handle with some washers or something if I have to. I'll see how it fishes once I get it out there and decide if it needs some tuning. Just picked up a reel cover at Dick's today so I'll be all set to take it out this weekend.

When reading all the online reviews I noticed that quite a few people mentioned their medium Vendettas being more like a medium/heavy action so I wasn't surprised.

Also, that 5'6" Okuma Atrion (AT-20) combo I keep in the car snapped today when I was trying to de-snag my line from some brush.  I still had an hour before I needed to serve some lady her divorce papers so I stopped at Meijer in Troy and replaced the rod with a 6'0" ML Shimano Stimula on sale for $17.99. PERFECTLY balanced.



triton175 said:


> Congrats on the combo.
> 
> Great screen name and avatar (one of my all-time favorites)


Thanks!  I'll never get tired of that movie! One of the greatest Coen brothers films and Nicholas Cage's best performance EVER!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just picked up an okuma trio 20 as well. Put mine with a dicks tech-spec rod which is split grip and almost all black. I thought it looked absolutely awesome as well. The thing you have to remember is the line retrieve is very slow, which is what I wanted. The line comes in at 22" per handle turn, which is much slower than my shimano symetres 35". I thought the handle was stiff to move, but the drag is super smooth. Accidently hooked a 27" carp trying it out the other day, and handled it very well. Handle is good for my purpose too as I will be very slowly working jerkbaits in the winter with it. Sweet set up for slowly working lures, but won't be great for buzzbaits or lures you want to run with a little more pace. The reel will occaisionally click, but is very smooth otherwise. They had them through midwest hunters outlet for $44. Reel is only 8.8 ounces in that size so the rod feels heavy at the top. Mine was the same as I wanted a 6'6" medium rod.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> The thing you have to remember is the line retrieve is very slow, which is what I wanted. The line comes in at 22" per handle turn, which is much slower than my shimano symetres 35".


Yes, I had read a few comments about the slow retrieve and decided that was OK with me since I'm always throwing a lot of Roadrunners and jigs that benefit from a slower presentation. I mostly want to target panfish with that setup but I figure it could also handle a fairly good size fish if it happened to bite.

Nice to know you liked the Trio. Sounds like you got a great deal on it too. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the insite on the OKUMA Trio.
I have been eyeing those all summer. Not real excited about the gear ratio's though.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

H.I.McDunnough said:


> PM sent with link.
> 
> Also, just googling "Abu Garcia Vendetta" will get you the hit you're looking for under shopping results.
> 
> ...


Skip the Aggrest. I loooooove Daiwa, but that one is not their best effort. You'd be better off with an Advantage, Fuego, Sol or Viento.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Skip the Aggrest. I loooooove Daiwa, but that one is not their best effort. You'd be better off with an Advantage, Fuego, Sol or Viento.


Thanks for the tip, Tokugawa. I haven't seriously researched purchasing a baitcaster yet but looking at some of the reviews for the Aggrest, you're probably right.

Checking out the Advantage (TDA153HSTA) right now. Seems to be getting better reviews than the Aggrest and there's a couple of retailers selling them for $137 so that puts it within my budget. I don't really want to spend more than $200 for a baitcasting setup so if I can score another Vendetta with it for around $50 - $60 I'll be happy.


----------



## H.I.McDunnough (Sep 24, 2010)

So I got to fish the fancy new combo today and it was very impressive. Didn't catch a damned thing, fishing near the dam at Clark lake.

The rod and reel were first class though. No need to balance this one out. Even though it felt slightly front heavy, it felt perfect when casting and retrieving with my index finger rested above the reel.

It was so sensitive and responsive you could feel every little bump when working crankbaits and Roadrunner jigs. I've got the Trio 20 spooled with 8 lb. Sufix Performance Fuse braid. That stuff is amazing! I had two really nasty snags that I figured were hopeless but walking the bank and giving a good yank freed up the line both times without a sign of abrasion or stress anywhere. Good stuff. Whenever I've tried that with Berkley Fireline it just breaks. I've also noticed the Fireline frays excessively near the bail.

I'm sure that sometime soon I'll catch some little dinky-ass fish on it that won't even be worth keeping, but as soon as I do I'll let you know how it handles with something fighting on the other end.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

H.I.McDunnough said:


> Thanks for the tip, Tokugawa. I haven't seriously researched purchasing a baitcaster yet but looking at some of the reviews for the Aggrest, you're probably right.
> 
> Checking out the Advantage (TDA153HSTA) right now. Seems to be getting better reviews than the Aggrest and there's a couple of retailers selling them for $137 so that puts it within my budget. I don't really want to spend more than $200 for a baitcasting setup so if I can score another Vendetta with it for around $50 - $60 I'll be happy.


The TDA153 is a sweet reel...a little wide tho...but the bearing supported handle is very smooth. A power house reel.

The Viento is $109 here:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/liquidation.html


----------



## castroyy (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny. The original post was from 10-2010. I just pieced together the same setup for around $110 shipped. How are you liking the combo? I went with the Trio-40 instead of the 20. My next spinner will be the Ci4, but not until later in the year. I have fished the Vendetta before and I liked it a lot.


----------

